# Dual Arachnid



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

A dual arachnid with one side having 2 EPROMs to choose from. Used the vero layout found on this forum.
Went together very easily, except for a bad rotary switch. Once replaced, it all worked. Sounds great!

I do find that some of the knobs don’t seem to do much at all on *certain *patches. Some of the reverbs have a high and low control, and I can barely hear the difference when adjusting. And same with the ducking reverb. Not much happens when adjusting the controls. But no big deal. Like I said, everything sounds fantastic.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Oct 19, 2020)

Super cool! Those relay boards are rad too!


----------



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks! I forgot to mention the relays! 1776 FX Finish Line relays! I love these. Super small, great price, and have always worked flawlessly for years on many builds of mine.


----------



## Robert (Oct 19, 2020)

Kinski said:


> I do find that some of the knobs don’t seem to do much at all on *certain *patches. Some of the reverbs have a high and low control, and I can barely hear the difference when adjusting. And same with the ducking reverb. Not much happens when adjusting the controls. But no big deal. Like I said, everything sounds fantastic.



A few of the patches don't use all three parameters, and some are subtle.

As for the ducking reverb (aka Touch Reverb), try turning Parameter 3 to max then set the other two at opposite extremes. (One at min, the other at max, then the opposite).  

One setting will almost infinitely sustain chords, the other is a cool gated almost synth-like reverb.


----------



## Barry (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks great inside and out!


----------



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> A few of the patches don't use all three parameters, and some are subtle.
> 
> As for the ducking reverb (aka Touch Reverb), try turning Parameter 3 to max then set the other two at opposite extremes. (One at min, the other at max, then the opposite).
> 
> One setting will almost infinitely sustain chords, the other is a cool gated almost synth-like reverb.


Hey thanks! The suggestion for the Touch Reverb worked great!


----------



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks great inside and out!


Thanks!


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 19, 2020)

That's some amount of work looks really good I like the 2 eeprom board idea 

Now you've got my ordering finger itching it keeps wanting to press add to cart!


----------



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> That's some amount of work looks really good I like the 2 eeprom board idea
> 
> Now you've got my ordering finger itching it keeps wanting to press add to cart!


Thanks! Populating the arachnid board was a breeze. It was pretty time consuming getting the enclosure finished though. All the drilling, then designing the water slide decal for it, then sealing with clear coat took a lot of time. I used to only ever build with vero, so moving to PCBs with board mounted pots feels so luxurious.


----------



## bifurcation (Oct 19, 2020)

Is that just an A/B switch, or does it have a Y setting to run one into the other or in parallel?


----------



## Kinski (Oct 19, 2020)

The AB is just a label for the toggle switch located just around the edge on the back. It’s to toggle between the two EPROMs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2020)

WOW!   Just WOW!


----------

